# Holiday picture.



## Stew (28/8/22)

Holiday picture. Good morning from Umhlanga this morning. View from my bed.

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Silver (28/8/22)

Lucky @Stew 
enjoy it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (28/8/22)

Stew said:


> Holiday picture. Good morning from Umhlanga this morning. View from my bed.
> View attachment 261687


Counting down the days to our holiday as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (28/8/22)

Stew said:


> Holiday picture. Good morning from Umhlanga this morning. View from my bed.
> View attachment 261687


Have a good holiday @Stew

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stew (28/8/22)

Resistance said:


> Have a good holiday @Stew


Thanks very much. We are having a great time. Unfortunately If we want to swim we have to go up North to Balito. Apparently the water has to high a count of E.coli. from where we are down to Durban.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (28/8/22)

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. We are having a great time. Unfortunately If we want to swim we have to go up North to Balito. Apparently the water has to high a count of E.coli. from where we are down to Durban.


That's sucks! 
But, at. Least it's. A break from the norm. Have a good time brother

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (28/8/22)

Stew said:


> Thanks very much. We are having a great time. Unfortunately If we want to swim we have to go up North to Balito. Apparently the water has to high a count of E.coli. from where we are down to Durban.


They say it's fine after Amanzimtoti. But we are not going to take chances either. Last thing you want is spending half your holiday with gastro.

We are also planning on visiting my father-in-law who will be up the North Coast. Will get the kids to wet their feet there.

We are going to Natalia. Plenty of stuff for the kids to do while mom and dad catch up on some quality day-drinking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (3/9/22)

Homeward bound.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/9/22)

One week to go for my Durbs holiday. Got some reading for the flight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Adephi (1/10/22)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/10/22)

Where is that @Adephi ?


----------



## Adephi (1/10/22)

Silver said:


> Where is that @Adephi ?


Illovo beach. Just south of Amanzimtoti.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/10/22)

Adephi said:


> Illovo beach. Just south of Amanzimtoti.



ok cool
toti rocks 
say hi to @DarthBranMuffin (if I have it correctly)

but the EColi - can you swim in the sea there @Adephi ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/10/22)

Silver said:


> ok cool
> toti rocks
> say hi to @DarthBranMuffin (if I have it correctly)
> 
> but the EColi - can you swim in the sea there @Adephi ?


They say it's fine. Went for stroll this morning and there were people swimming. But the weather is a bit miserable today. Will wait a bit and see what happens.

From Wednesday we are up northcoast at Zinkwazi. Will catch up on sea swimming then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/10/22)

Silver said:


> ok cool
> toti rocks
> say hi to @DarthBranMuffin (if I have it correctly)
> 
> but the EColi - can you swim in the sea there @Adephi ?



Sounds like a plan for a mini holiday vape meet and greet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Sounds like a plan for a mini holiday vape meet and greet...



Photos if it happens!


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/22)

Silver said:


> Photos if it happens!



Proof... the shirts were not planned

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Proof... the shirt were not planned
> 
> View attachment 263759



awesome!
where did you guys go to meet up ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (2/10/22)

Silver said:


> awesome!
> where did you guys go to meet up ?



Illovo Nursery Beer garden. 

@Adephi is a genuine awesome dude! I must seriously come join the rest of you for a JHB Vape Meet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (2/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Illovo Nursery Beer garden.
> 
> @Adephi is a genuine awesome dude! I must seriously come join the rest of you for a JHB Vape Meet!


Great to meet you as well!

Wish we could have stayed longer. But family was waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (2/10/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Illovo Nursery Beer garden.
> 
> @Adephi is a genuine awesome dude! I must seriously come join the rest of you for a JHB Vape Meet!



Thats so cool, thanks @DarthBranMuffin !
If you are planning a trip up to JHB for a Vape Meet, you should try make it to VapeCon  
Quite a big meet

Reactions: Like 1


----------

